# Pain after colonoscopy?



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

I had a colonoscopy today, and it went well except that after it was over and I woke up I was immediately in quite a bit of pain from what I was told is gas. I passed some for a little while afterward, but it is evening now and I have not passed gas in a couple of hours. My belly hurts whenever I walk around or sit/stand in certain positions, or when I press in certain spots, and it is making noises every so often. I have tried taking gas-x, laying on my left side, right side, ALL of the tricks. I don't know why it won't come out. For a while I was even having pains in my shoulder.How long until these pains go away? I have class tomorrow including one long studio class (3 hours long) tomorrow which are usually very quiet, and I am already uncomfortable on a normal day from being in class for so long.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Ali you are probably a bit sore from the gas and also maybe a bit from the procdeure itself. All normal so don't worry. You will probably feel better tomorrow. As you go back to a regular diet the gas will move on out. Good idea to take the gas x..... just try to take it WITH meals so it is co-located with the food. As for tomorrow's studio class.... see how you feel. And if you are up to it.. (which there is a good chance you will be) go ahead & go. And if you can get away with it....







try to stick your ear buds in at least one ear. This way you won't hear much other than your primary focuses of the professor and your work.







(I know.. I'm bad for even suggesting an IPOD during class! Don't tell my kids I said that! LOL)


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi AliKayeSo happy to hear you made it through the colonoscopy. Yes, unfortunately pain after the colonoscopy is normal for us folks with sensitive guts. All that air blown in (not to mention the prep) really does a number on our colons. Dr. often just poopoo this, since people who don't suffer from IBS just jump right back to it after the colonoscopy. It will get better each day. Try to eat, just avoid any of your triggers or gassy foods (beans, broccoli, etc.) You probably should stick to cooked veges/fruit...not raw until your gut is feeling better. Anything that is a comfort food for you? In my case oatmeal.Hang in there with your classes!If all else fails, curl up with a pillow and a good movie and try to get some sleep.Good luck next week.Zanne


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2010)

Zanne said:


> Hi AliKayeSo happy to hear you made it through the colonoscopy. Yes, unfortunately pain after the colonoscopy is normal for us folks with sensitive guts. All that air blown in (not to mention the prep) really does a number on our colons. Dr. often just poopoo this, since people who don't suffer from IBS just jump right back to it after the colonoscopy. It will get better each day. Try to eat, just avoid any of your triggers or gassy foods (beans, broccoli, etc.) You probably should stick to cooked veges/fruit...not raw until your gut is feeling better. Anything that is a comfort food for you? In my case oatmeal.Hang in there with your classes!If all else fails, curl up with a pillow and a good movie and try to get some sleep.Good luck next week.Zanne


Hi Zanne,I did have some soup and oatmeal last night and feel a little bit better today, but you're right - sensitive guts do not enjoy all of that air and the poking and prodding!


----------

